# Other Opinions Needed



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Ok, been surf fishing for years now. Always due to a trip to the gulf for vacation when the weather is warm. Due to this, always used 8' rods or such since I could just get out to the first bar.

Have FINALLY moved here and will fish year round. Tried this trick the other day and its friggin cold. Do the longer rods really make that big of a difference in casting distance?

I picked up a 12 footer at Academy the other day. Have not used it yet but damn that thing is big.

What I would like to do here is tell you the reels I am wanting to set up and see if you guys that do this all the time could suggest some matching rods for surf. They do not have to be multipurpose as these will be set up for surf only. I have other rigs for other things. I appreciate all input.

I have a large set up ready to go that I am happy with but need help with my smaller set ups. Usually fish with eggs or pyramids depending on surf and a one or two hook set up with circles using either shrimp or bull minnows.

Reels: Shimano 4500 bait runners. 

Also - if someone knows a reel that just outcasts everything else known to man let me know if I need to add to the reel arsenal. I like the bait runners for obvious reasons with the circle hooks.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

For starters, welcome to the Gulf Coast on a full time basis. As far as rod length goes, a longer rod will cast further but the better function is it stands up taller in your rod holder and keeps your line higher, out of any waves. On a flat day, a 9ft rod and a 12 ft rod will serve the same purpose. The reel/rod combo is also important for casting distance, as is your choice of line. I recommend anything from Penn but I'm not up on the newer models. A 704z or 706z works great as does anything in the 4500-7500ss series. I'm sure other brands do good work, but I don't have any experience. For line, go with 10-15lb mono, depending on reel rating and capacity. Most folks these days top-fill the reel with braid, Power Pro et al, and you certainly get more casting distance since it jumps off the reel. Also no stretch and more sensitive, just keep the line tight. Once you have your rod/reel/line combo down, real casting distance comes with technique. Learn how to whip your rod and when to release and you will hit your spot every time. Of course, this is just one opinion. Listen to all of the advice you get whether it mirrors or contradicts mine and then go practice until you figure out what works for you. Btw, I think the Alvey reel still holds the casting distance record, but they are expensive and hard to find.


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

I've got a 10' heavy surf rod gathering dust I'd be glad to sell you.
I use 7' medium action rods with old green 710 penns, or if you want new, a 550.
cut you some schedule 20 PVC for 4' sand spikes to get over the waves.
catching monster reds in the surf on 12 lb test is almost better than a pile of pompano.


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

when im crossing over the dunes getting to the water i search for deeper areas of water ,<darker areeas>.use a pompano rig with little floats on it to suspend the bait off the bottom a little.pyramid wieghts wont roll around in the surf as bad as egg sinkers do.walmart has some nice sand spikes made out of alminum that hold up better than pvc spikes .if i use more than one pole i throw some bells on my rod tips.wow i just talked myself into going surf fishing right now .


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Osborne,

IMHO the Shimano 4500 BR is an awesome surf reel. I have a friend that just upgraded with the 6500's. He put them on Ande 11's and absolutely loves them. I favor the 4500 size since these reels are so big. 

You definitely need to get a lighter rod. My preference is somewhere in the 10-12' range, 1" diameter max. I've got 11' Spinners and a 9'6" conventional that I use now. I've been through a lot of rods, so PM me if you want to discuss further.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Surf Fishing Rods*

I have surf rods from a 15 footer to down to 8 footer but have finally settled down to 10.5/11 footer. Spinning or conventional spiral. I enjoy both.

Light and easy to handle .

I do have a 12 footer made on a crappie rod blank that I really like for 'running and gunning'. It will cast a 1/2 oz jig out of sight. C2


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

*confesions of a tackle junkie*

surf fishing and casting distance go hand and hand for me, Sometimes I wish they didn't, I wish I could be happy with a$35.00 surf combo that casts 50' to 75'. there are a lot of surf fisher men and women out there who outfish me on a dailey basis with just that type of set up.

Alot of people talk about casting to the sand bar or over the sand bar, and my question would be how far is that? Where I fish most at Johnson beach it varys from real close to way out there,If I drive over to Pensacola the sand bars are completly different. At JB there is usually a deep ditch just beyond the waters edge and thats also where the fish are 
most of the time, at PB seems like the 1st sand bar is more defined, there is ashallow area that can be waded across onto the bar and cast out into deeper water, of course this is very general ,sand bars will shift around almost dailey, surf conditions being what they are.

So what happens to me, I have a bait just gently lobbed out over the 1st row of waves or into a nice little rip and it's not getting bit,so I wonder what would happen if I cast farther out? then alittle farther than that.Then the guy fishing down the beach from me who I have noticed casts awhole lot farther than me starts catching fish, well I can't stand it I got to be able to reallyput it out there.

This sorta happened to me years ago and started my obsession with distance, I no longer confuse distance casting with actual fishing, although they do kinda go together.

Lately my two favorite combos have been

A, CTS 12' 1to3oz custom wrapped with fugi K guides, Absoutley sate of the art rod building. This rod is paired with a diawa 3000 sized spinner, aprox. 275 yards of 20lb test PP. At times I switch over to my newest cast far reel an Akios 555 shuttle with 12lb test mono
My best measured cast with the spinner and 2oz weight is 460'
with the akios it drops to 410'

Number 2 is Cast Pro 11' 2to5oz I use a 4000 shimano syemmetre spinner on this it is agreat all around combo .
My best measured casts with this setup 345',
fish finder rig with 2oz pyramide and piece of garlic(shaped just like apiece of shrimp) 

This set up threw a 1oz crippled herring 305'

will they cast that far on the beach? depeds on the wind, the weight you need for the conditions,and how well I can hit it on a given day. these are not huge #'s they are decent for a 64 year old fat guy.
AS far as what these setups cost I don't know whether to be, embaressed and ashamed,wasteful, or just bone headed ,cause I ain't done throwin big money at surf rods and reels There is a new favorite on the way and there will be a few more after that 

Will I win next springs pomp tournament? Absolutly not.Will I contiue to be out fished by lesser equipment ? absolutly.
I will continue distance casting, it's just fun to see how far the wieght will go. My advice to you Osborne is to go find an empty field, take something with you to measure with, then sling one as far as you can, It will help you're casting, and what you're equipment is capable of. One last thing, keep saftey in mind you go out and start slinging lead sooner or later ones gonna break off make sure it won't do any damage when it does.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Check out some videos on YouTube on long casting techniques to give you an idea of how to sling it. 

I was always a Penn guy until my last two Penn reels purchased... they were absolute crap. I've switched to a Shimano Stradics (4000-Surf & 2500-light tackle) and absolutely love them... Had them about 2 years with no problems and they're as smooth and tight as when I first purchased them.

IMO - I like to have a couple rods soaking at different lengths. One in the trough before the sandbar and one as far out as I can get it. I get just as many pomps up close as I do far out. Just depends on day/time/tide/temp/etc... and luck


----------



## wes5.7 (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm sure the local guys have a better handle on how far off the beach the
fish are, but if distance is what you want try a abu garcia 6500 cs/ct mag
or 6500 rocket or penn 525mag, daiwa x30sha. There are probably others
as well, but the abu garcia and penn mag have held the record long cast
at one time. I have a 6500cs mag and can cast it ~ 150 yards on a 9' rod.
A 6500 ct mag with good bearings paired with a good 12' rod can cast
700ft or more.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Casting is all in the technique. I use 7ft terez rods with 4 and 5 k stella and conquers. Works good last long time. Combos are sensitive enough to get pinfish for bait and strong enough to pull grouper outta a hole


----------

